# 3 month stay -- calculated on calendar months?



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there,

My husband is on his last 3 month stint on his tourist visa. He entered Australia on the 30th of November 2010. So does that mean he has to leave at the end of 3 calendar months (so on 28th of February 2011) or is it calculated another way (i.e. 31 days x 3?)

Thank you!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could check with Immi to see if there is an allowance for February being a short month but I think you'll find it is by calendar month.


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

My wifes visa is stamped entry on Jan 12. I called immigration and they told me April 12 was date to leave. exactly 3 months and 1 day depending on how you add it up.
They have given me wrong info before over the counter so to make sure she will now leave april 11.
Call then twice and ask to be sure . See if you get the same answer twice


----------



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahh ok thanks for your replies  I might give them a call with the Feb/28 day clarification!


----------

